#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新功能  我的最愛主題

## 狼王白牙

瀏覽文章時最左下角會顯示*加到我的最愛*
點選這個連結, 就可以把這篇主題加入我的最愛



使用者可於右上方瀏覽及追蹤我的最愛主題

----------

